# [Freeware]Universal XP Driver CD [All Drivers in One CD]



## sushantvirdi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Universal XP Driver CD*

No more need to spend hours on-line browsing for drivers ! (XP and win2k
platforms only) When you get those annoying "Yellow question marks" in your device manager, Just pop the Universal Driver CD in and Windows will automatically search the comprehensive drivers base that's on it.

This CD, (Iso format about 600 mb) contains software drivers for over 25,000 hardware components from brands such as Dell, HP, Compaq, IBM, Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, as well as hardware component manufacturers Intel, 3Com, VIA, nVidia, ATI, SoundMax, and many more. 

ed2k://|file|Universal%20XP%20Drivers%20CD.iso|625178624|355FB53B859A00637BFE7303A80F8014|/


----------



## aku (Jan 27, 2007)

tx.. is thr any http link?


----------



## shyamno (Jan 27, 2007)

from where can I get that ???


----------



## borg (Jan 27, 2007)

Beware, this might be a fake.

I don't know how we can have a 'Universal driver disk'
It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

alll the drivers from from all the companies mentioned above ll be in GBs...
btw how do we get it...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all
I found three references on google for the same on *Google*

*newsoftwarelist.com/utilities/universal-xp-driver-cd/
*apadanait.com/2007/01/14/universal_xp_driver_cd.html
*www.creativewebcolombia.com/blog/?p=24

Doesn't look legal or illegal.
Any opinions?


----------



## soham (Jan 27, 2007)

Many companies wont allow their drivers to be freely distributed. So it seems to be illegal or fake.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> alll the drivers from from all the companies mentioned above ll be in GBs...
> btw how do we get it...


Point well taken, it might only be the the simple inf's though, not like full control panel et al

Post updated: 
I also found these
*www.torrentportal.com/torrents-details.php?id=882903
*www.torrentportal.com/details/8868...ver+25+000+hardware+components)+-+CD2.torrent


----------



## fatguysmart (Jan 27, 2007)

I think this will also do the same work:
*www.snapfiles.com/get/drivermax.html

Its freeware and legal!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 28, 2007)

fatguysmart said:
			
		

> I think this will also do the same work:
> *www.snapfiles.com/get/drivermax.html
> 
> Its freeware and legal!



Nice post, but its only for backing up your existing drivers. Very useful nevertheless, i di not know about it


----------



## techtronic (Jan 28, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> Many companies wont allow their drivers to be freely distributed. So it seems to be illegal or fake.



*Spot On*


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 28, 2007)

i don't know whether it is illegal. If i knew it was illegal i would had never posted it....


----------

